# Tuna Salad - my favorite recipe!



## Teef (May 18, 2002)

After years of just tuna, mayo and pickle relish, I have been experimenting with new tuna salad sandwich recipes.  

I am wondering if others have a favorite recipe that they would be willing to share.

My current fave:
6 oz. tuna
1/2 cup mayo, 
8 oz. cream cheese
3 T lemon juice
1/2 cup chopped olives
1/2 cup chopped walnuts or slivered almonds

Variations: black olives, flavored cream cheeses


----------



## Norma (May 19, 2002)

Here's my favorite tuna salad

2 cans tuna, water packed white, drained
1/2 cup mayo ( or more if too dry)
1 small finely chopped onion
1 stalk celery finely chopped
1 small apple grated 
1/4 cup chopped pecans
2 tablespoons ( or more ) relish

Mix throughly and chill. I always use wheat bread, and add a bit of lettuce to the sandwich.  This salad is also good stuffed in tomatoes


----------



## kitchenelf (May 23, 2002)

Teef - I guess the olives are black olives right?  That recipe sounds interesting and it even sounds like I could eat it.  I don't know if you'll understand this or not but I owned too many cats growing up who ate canned food and it's REALLY hard for me to eat tuna salad 

But this sounds really interesting.

Norma - the only way I will even attempt to eat it is with apples and pecans - 

I've got to go get some counseling to get over this tuna salad stuff - Norma, get your DH on here!


----------



## Teef (May 23, 2002)

Kitchenelf-
Actually I usually use chopped stuffed green olives (salad olives in some stores).  The red pimento adds a little extra color to the salad.  When I don't have any green olives on hand, I have used black or kalamata olives instead.

Olives are a must.  The nuts are optional (they only seem to add crunch and not much taste.  Maybe I should try a richer nut... like Macadamias!!!)

BTW, what is "DH"?


----------



## Norma (May 29, 2002)

Elf, finally back on line after the move. And NO, everything is NOT put up yet! LOL at getting DH to council you on food likes/dislikes...he's a total fanatic about NOT eating somethings!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2002)

Teef, DH is Dear Husband  - When I first started using computer and looking at message boards I didn't have a clue though I knew it had something to do with husbands.  Well, I can assure of all the things I thought it was it wasn't "dear husband" 

LOL - laugh out loud
ROFLMAO - rolling on floor laughing my a&& off
TTYL - talk to you later
IMO - in my opinion
IMHO - in my humble opinion
BIL, SIL, MIL - brother-in-law, sister-in-law, etc.
DS - dear son
DD - dear daughter

You already knew BTW!!

That's all I can think of right now.  I didn't know if you knew those so I thought I'd post.

Thanks for the olive info.


Norma - I was thinking about you this weekend and wondering how everything was going!  What???? Everything is not put up yet??????  Whatcha' been doin'???? (whew - I'm just glad you can't pick something up and wing it at me!:p )  I'm glad your at least back online!!!  I missed you!


----------



## maws (May 30, 2002)

*great tuna*

Hi Everybody - Tuna must be one of the most versatile foods around - as well as inexpensive, healthy and low in calories. I happen to love it too and will stop for a tuna salad anywhere. The recipes above all sound great and I will try them one by one.
At present my favourite mix is tuna with red kidney beens, finely diced red onion (your vidalia will be superb), finely chopped small Roma tomatoes and a few chopped nuts. Plenty of chopped parsley or basil.

I've weaned myself from mayonnaise - constantly trying to lose weight. I add white balsamic vinegar to this or Verjus (Verjuice). We have only recently been able to buy this delicious standby in each and every French household and it's great with a diet salad.

By the way, I read that although tuna in oil has more calories (therefore I buy the one without oil), it is healthier since more natural omega oils are preserved in this way. Something to consider.

MY problem with tuna and cats is that my three babies appear from nowhere as soon as I handle a tin of tuna. They will never allow me to eat alone, so I always have to have a separate one ready for them!

 


Great day to y'all
Maws.


----------



## Norma (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome back Elf! And just where were YOU when I needed help packing/unpacking!?!?!?   
If it weren't for all the danged family antiques, it would all be put up, plus the fact that we brought ALL the stuff from a much larger house into a much smaller one!


----------



## Katherine (May 31, 2002)

*Different  Tuna*

SOUTHWEST TUNA SALAD SANDWICH

2 cans (6-oz) solid white tuna packed in water, drained well
1/2 cup minced red bell pepper
1 medium-sized jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced
1 Tbsp minced cilantro
1/2 cup light mayonnaise
2 Tbsp lemon juice
1 large clove garlic, peeled and forced through a press
1/4 tsp Tabasco sauce (opt)
6 small inner leaves, romaine lettuce, cut into fine shreds
2 whole pita bread, split and opened

Break up the tuna into fine flakes.  Add the bell pepper, jalapeno
and cilantro.  Stir together they mayonnaise, lemon juice, garlic
and Tabasco, if using.

Combine the tuna mixture with the mayonnaise dressing and refrigerate
until ready to use.

Just before serving, stir the the shreds of romaine.  Fill the pita
bread and serve.


----------

